# Supermoquette mène une double vie...



## sylko (9 Août 2004)

Il a monté un orchestre mexicain en cachette, avec des complices.

http://www.seedysanchez.co.uk/mariachi/


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Août 2004)

Dur de le reconnaître


----------



## naas (9 Août 2004)

Excellent !  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (9 Août 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Il a monté un orchestre mexicain en cachette, avec des complices.


 Il a pas besoin de complices, ils sont deja plusieurs a l'interieur...   





 :hosto:


----------



## KARL40 (9 Août 2004)

Il a donc des "nègres" qui écrivent pour lui sur MacG  

Cela explique tout ...


----------



## superfoguette (9 Août 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Il a monté un orchestre mexicain en cachette, avec des complices.
> 
> http://www.seedysanchez.co.uk/mariachi/



Excellent!! Des autres copains!! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Il a monté un orchestre mexicain en cachette, avec des complices.



c'est stéphane qui a vendu la mèche?   il va voir comment je vais lui réparer son pc lui   



			
				jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Il a pas besoin de complices, ils sont deja plusieurs a l'interieur...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tu es le seul qui m'comprend ici bas :love: 



			
				KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Il a donc des "nègres" qui écrivent pour lui sur MacG
> 
> Cela explique tout ...



ben comment crois-tu que je puisse écrire autant de conneries?


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Août 2004)

Tu nous en fais des cachoteries Super :love: :love: :love:


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Il a monté un orchestre mexicain en cachette, avec des complices.
> 
> http://www.seedysanchez.co.uk/mariachi/




Aie Caramba !!!


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous en fais des cachoteries Super :love: :love: :love:



et encore t'as pas tout vu


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et encore t'as pas tout vu




mais que cache tes moustaches ?


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> et encore t'as pas tout vu


 Oh wi :love: fais voir! :love:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais que cache tes moustaches ?



les restes de mes forfaits


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Oh wi :love: fais voir! :love:



MP


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Août 2004)

:rateau: Narf!© :love:


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> les restes de mes forfaits



Pourquoi que tu prends pas un sfr la carte ?    :love:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi que tu prends pas un sfr la carte ?    :love:



à mon rythme me faudrait plutôt la freebox gonflée


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (9 Août 2004)

vous ne trouvez pas que supermoquette ressembles a un personnage des villages peoples????? 
lol


----------



## jpmiss (9 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> vous ne trouvez pas que supermoquette ressembles a un personnage des villages peoples?????
> lol


 En réalité c'est lui!


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> vous ne trouvez pas que supermoquette ressembles a un personnage des villages peoples?????
> lol


 Non pas tellement, il fait plus groovy 70's :style: :love:


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (9 Août 2004)

je dirais un dechiens des années 70 lol


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> vous ne trouvez pas que supermoquette ressembles a un personnage des villages peoples?????
> lol




oh purée


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (9 Août 2004)

pfffffffffffff


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (9 Août 2004)

merde sa a pas marcher 
quel cone lol


----------



## sylko (9 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> merde sa a pas marcher
> quel cone lol


2N


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> merde sa a pas marcher
> quel cone lol


 Pour l'ortho non plus apparemment


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (9 Août 2004)

promis je vais prendre des cours des que possible
promis j'ecouterais en cours ce que me dit ma prof de francais raconte!!!


----------



## Bassman (9 Août 2004)

Heu, c'est prevu dans la charte le ban pour orthographe lamentable ???

Ah ben non j'suis con, sinon Mackie serait plus la depuis un moment


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> promis je vais prendre des cours des que possible
> promis j'ecouterais en cours ce que me dit ma prof de francais raconte!!!



écouteras-tu ce que je te dis de faire? :love:  :love:


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (9 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'ortho non plus apparemment


coment tu fait pour avoir autant de coups de boules!!!!
dit moi ton secret please!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (9 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> merde sa a pas marcher
> quel cone lol


 Eva, tu as en dessous de chacun des messages que tu as posté récemment un bouton éditer qui te permet de modifier le message sans avoir à reposter (pour rajouter une précision, corriger les fautes de smileys comme là, ou d'orthographe comme partout :rateau: )


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (9 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> écouteras-tu ce que je te dis de faire? :love:  :love:


biensure supermoquette tout se que tu veut mais dans les limites du possible!!


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Août 2004)

Narf!© :love:


----------



## jpmiss (9 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> coment tu fait pour avoir autant de coups de boules!!!!
> dit moi ton secret please!!!


 C'est pas un secret


----------



## KARL40 (9 Août 2004)

Il me fait plutôt penser à un acteur de films interdits au moins de 18 ans ...






Mais c'était avant sa "teinture"


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> coment tu fait pour avoir autant de coups de boules!!!!
> dit moi ton secret please!!!


 Comme ça  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (9 Août 2004)

Oui mais SM a une plus grosse                             moustache


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (9 Août 2004)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Eva, tu as en dessous de chacun des messages que tu as posté récemment un bouton éditer qui te permet de modifier le message sans avoir à reposter (pour rajouter une précision, corriger les fautes de smileys comme là, ou d'orthographe comme partout :rateau: )


     cimer alber


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (9 Août 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Il me fait plutôt penser à un acteur de films interdits au moins de 18 ans ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tout a fait daccor avec toi a 100 pour cent  !!!!


----------



## KARL40 (9 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais SM a une plus grosse moustache


----------



## jpmiss (9 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> tout a fait daccor avec toi a 100 pour cent  !!!!


 
 Moi j'aurais dit a 35 cm (de mémoire)


----------



## WebOliver (9 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Comme ça  :love:



C'était bien alors? T'as aimé? :love:  :love:     La prochaine séance est agendée...


----------



## sylko (9 Août 2004)

Il a pris un coup de vieux...


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> C'était bien alors? T'as aimé? :love:  :love:     La prochaine séance est agendée...


 Y a pas qu'avec toi que j'ai couché pour en arriver là mon doudou    :rateau:  

Hum...


----------



## sylko (9 Août 2004)

Son aieul dirigeait déjà l'Olympique du Sahel.  

Sacrée famille


----------



## WebOliver (9 Août 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Y a pas qu'avec toi que j'ai couché pour en arriver là mon doudou    :rateau:
> 
> Hum...



Bah ouais, je me rappelle. Même qu'y avait plein de monde (toute la famille à Super) et Mackie qui nous regardait dans un coin...


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Août 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Bah ouais, je me rappelle. Même qu'y avait plein de monde (toute la famille à Super) et Mackie qui nous regardait dans un coin...


 Avant de se joindre à la partouze :love:


----------



## jpmiss (9 Août 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Son aieul dirigeait déjà l'Olympique du Sahel.
> 
> Sacrée famille


 Et je viens de trouver son petit frere:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> biensure supermoquette tout se que tu veut mais dans les limites du possible!!



tu verras, géométriquement presque rien n'est impossible  :love:


----------



## sylko (9 Août 2004)

Un de ses nombreux cousins, s'envoyant en l'air...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Il a pris un coup de vieux...



papa  :love:


----------



## jpmiss (9 Août 2004)

Et le voici au cotés du sous commandant Marco:


----------



## KARL40 (9 Août 2004)

Je ne me doutais pas que l'on pouvait raconter autant de conneries avec une simple moustache comme sujet ! :rateau:


----------



## KARL40 (9 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Et le voici au cotés du sous commandant Marco:


A l'époque il voulait être le sosie de Fantomas ... Mais quelque chose clochait !


----------



## jpmiss (9 Août 2004)

Mustacher Respect:


----------



## jpmiss (9 Août 2004)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne me doutais pas que l'on pouvait raconter autant de conneries avec une simple moustache comme sujet ! :rateau:


 Et des lunettes!


----------



## naas (9 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Mustacher Respect:


----------



## Bassman (9 Août 2004)




----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (9 Août 2004)

mon grand pere quand il mange ya tout qui se colles dans sa moustaches!!!!
c'est normale docteur lol


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Août 2004)




----------



## jpmiss (9 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> mon grand pere quand il mange ya tout qui se colles dans sa moustaches!!!!
> c'est normale docteur lol


 CA a pas un rapport avec ca?



			
				Bassman a dit:
			
		

>


 

 PS: je sais on la voit pas mais il me semble que je l'ai apercu sur google...


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (9 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu verras, géométriquement presque rien n'est impossible  :love:


c'est vrai qu'avec toi rien n'est impossible!!!!!!!
mon petit supermoquequette


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Août 2004)

Bassman le tripodeur a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (9 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> CA a pas un rapport avec ca?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aucun rapport


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

putain bassman j'en peux plus   

merci silko pour le lien  :love:


----------



## naas (9 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

>


bassou tripod il aime pas trop les empreints de photos


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (9 Août 2004)

c'est quoi ce truc tripod c'est moche ya pleins de bouton partout!!!!!!!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Août 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> bassou tripod il aime pas trop les empreints de photos



grillé cacahuète


----------



## jpmiss (9 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> aucun rapport


 T'as pas vu la photo...


----------



## sylko (9 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas vu la photo...


C'est pas de son âge...


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (9 Août 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas de son âge...


ben quoi elle a rien la photo !!!!!
c'est quoi qu'est choquant la
no comprendo!!!!


----------



## Bassman (9 Août 2004)

Pour son age faudrait une photo sans poil, mais ca voudrait plus dire grand chose   


Ok j'suis deja dehors


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (9 Août 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas de son âge...


il est super ce morceau sur itms il tue je cour l'acheter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jpmiss (9 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> ben quoi elle a rien la photo !!!!!
> c'est quoi qu'est choquant la
> no comprendo!!!!


 Tu comprendra quand tu sera en age de te faire faire le maillot...  


 Bassman, ferme pas la porte, j'arrive...


----------



## Bassman (9 Août 2004)

oh une photo/blague originale dis donc


----------



## sylko (9 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> Bassman a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (9 Août 2004)

moi je dit faut arreter de regarder xxl sur le cable tout les soirs!!!


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (9 Août 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Sortons la tondeuse...


une bonne creme epilatoire sufirra emplement!!!!


----------



## Bassman (9 Août 2004)

un dit pas une  creme *D*épilatoire normalement ??


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> il est super ce morceau sur itms il tue je cour l'acheter!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



tu sais ou c'est l'imts?


----------



## guytantakul (9 Août 2004)

dtc ?


----------



## guytantakul (9 Août 2004)

réponse systématique à toute demande de localisation


----------



## Bassman (9 Août 2004)

mon guytan :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Hurrican (9 Août 2004)

Et un poulpe, qui claque le beignet d'un SuperMoquette, un ! 

Tiens à propos, j'en ai mangé hier du poulpe.


----------



## Bassman (9 Août 2004)

Tient absolument pas à propos, j'ai mit un pull un jour pasque j'avais froid


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (9 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> tu sais ou c'est l'imts?


biensur que oui j'ai acheter pleins de cd la bas pour quoi tu croyait que je ne connaissais pas!!! :love:


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (9 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> un dit pas une  creme *D*épilatoire normalement ??


a non on dit une crème epilatoire pour epilée...!


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> coment tu fait pour avoir autant de coups de boules!!!!
> dit moi ton secret please!!!


C'est vrai qu'on peut se poser la question.


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

'gnifique  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> a non on dit une crème epilatoire pour epilée...!



[mode désintéressé on]et tu en utilises?[mode désintéressé off]


----------



## Bassman (9 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> a non on dit une crème epilatoire pour epilée...!



J'suis vraiment pas sur...... quelqu'un pourrait confirmer ici ????

Eva, tu permettras que je doute de toi, vu ton orthographe a la pointe du dictionnaire.....


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (9 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> [mode désintéressé on]et tu en utilises?[mode désintéressé off]


oui et toi?????


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (9 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> J'suis vraiment pas sur...... quelqu'un pourrait confirmer ici ????
> 
> Eva, tu permettras que je doute de toi, vu ton orthographe a la pointe du dictionnaire.....


j'ai regarder dans le robert a la page672 on dit creme epilatoire et on peut aussi dire creme depilatoire


----------



## Bassman (9 Août 2004)

Que sur la moustache


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> oui et toi?????


coooooooooooooool savashier ce soir


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (9 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> coooooooooooooool savashier ce soir


tu ma pas repondu je te signal!!!


----------



## cecil (9 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> j'ai regarder dans le robert a la page672 on dit creme epilatoire et on peut aussi dire creme depilatoire


Relis ton dictionnaire, ça m'étonnerais qu'il n'y pas les accent.

Recommence encore une fois. LOL


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (9 Août 2004)

Bassman a dit:
			
		

> Que sur la moustache


tu parle a qui la 
parceque moi je n'est pas de moustache!!!
ou alors peutetre dans une autre vie lol
et c'est vrai tu avait raison pour creme depilatoire mais moi aussi j'avais raison 
pour le peine je vais te metre un coup de boule


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (9 Août 2004)

cecil a dit:
			
		

> Relis ton dictionnaire, ça m'étonnerais qu'il n'y pas les accent.
> 
> Recommence encore une fois. LOL


t'est pas encore au courrant que j'écris comme une merde!!!


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> tu ma pas repondu je te signal!!!



mais si si check, et en prime cours de français ce soir, au programme, le C, N, L, S surtout et ...ah nan ça c'est un nombre


----------



## eva@hamtaro@eva (9 Août 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mais si si check, et en prime cours de français ce soir, au programme, le C, N, L, S surtout et ...ah nan ça c'est un nombre


lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol lol
trop marrant
tu m'epate parfois


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Août 2004)

N'oublie pas ton bob et ta crème solaire Eva avant de sortir


----------



## macinside (9 Août 2004)

eva@hamtaro@eva a dit:
			
		

> mais oui tu ne savait pas que tu parlais a une merde en etat de decomposition legerement avancée!!!!!



mais qu'on lui en colle une !!!!


----------



## aes (9 Août 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Il a monté un orchestre mexicain en cachette, avec des complices.
> 
> http://www.seedysanchez.co.uk/mariachi/




attention au gars a gauche


----------



## Foguenne (9 Août 2004)

Il faudrait vraiment que certains ce calme ici. On ne va plus jouer très longtemps...


----------



## Foguenne (9 Août 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Il faudrait vraiment que certains ce calme ici. On ne va plus jouer très longtemps...



Je viens de rentrer du boulot et Finn était absent aussi je pense, Maousse est en vacance ce qui explique la réaction trop tardive. Je viens de lire des truc effrayants dans ce thread. La réaction est trop tardive, désolé.


----------

